# CJC 1295 with DAC still benficial to run with ipamorelin?



## lfod14 (Dec 30, 2022)

Nothing normal about bleeding GH all the time, I'd stay away. I'd question your vendor given that the non-DAC version is the way more popular one.

OR, just run HGH given that after pinning a GHRP/GHRH multiple times a day, not being able to eat after and the PITA that creates, that small amounts of HGH isn't much more expensive, unless you're buying noname Chinese shit.


----------

